# Humidity levels in inland Veracruz state?



## OnTheRoadToMexico (Jun 12, 2013)

Because I just can't handle much humidity, I'd written off the entire Gulf Coast region as a place to investigate for our future move. But there are some towns further inland/at a higher elevation, still in the state of Veracruz, that I wonder about.

My usual sources for such info as the dewpoint (a more useful figure than relative humidity) are no help here. So if you live in or have visited Córdoba, Orizaba, or Ciudad Mendoza, I'd appreciate your observations about how humid you think it is, especially relative to other towns you know.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

I live in Xalapa and the humidity is high but still much lower than the coast. Lots of rain.


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

joaquinx said:


> I live in Xalapa and the humidity is high but still much lower than the coast. Lots of rain.


Do you need AC in the summer? I'm guessing a swamp cooler would be ineffective there.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

ElPaso2012 said:


> Do you need AC in the summer? I'm guessing a swamp cooler would be ineffective there.


The hottest month is May. I use a fan in the afternoon and to sleep. I believe it's because there is no breeze. The temperature in the summer is in the 70's with some days up to 85. I don't keep track of the humidity percentage, but as an indication, there is mildew here and leather objects seem to go fast. During the summer months, the wind blows from the east carrying the moist air from the coast. It rains here as we are right next to the sierra. Great for the coffee plants for which the region is known.

The cold winter months are January and February where the temperature dips in to the 40's during the day and the 30's at night.


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

joaquinx said:


> The hottest month is May. I use a fan in the afternoon and to sleep. I believe it's because there is no breeze. The temperature in the summer is in the 70's with some days up to 85. I don't keep track of the humidity percentage, but as an indication, there is mildew here and leather objects seem to go fast. During the summer months, the wind blows from the east carrying the moist air from the coast. It rains here as we are right next to the sierra. Great for the coffee plants for which the region is known.
> 
> The cold winter months are January and February where the temperature dips in to the 40's during the day and the 30's at night.


Actually, that all sounds pretty good, having always lived somewhere summer temperatures are over 100 half of the time, I've made up my mind that when I sell the house and go to the trouble of moving to Mexico, I'm not going to another hot climate. From what you describe, AC would be an unnecessary expense. I'm sure you also have fresh seafood available year round, something else I've decided I want. 

After seeing your post, I went to Wikipedia and saw that Xalapa is about half a million people, which seems good to me, also. 

Just one question if you don't mind. Is Internet service fast and reliable? 

Thanks for the info. I'm going to Juarez next week again, and part of my mission is to check out airfares to various destinations. Perhaps a flight to nearby Veracruz is in my future. The area seems to have a lot of desirable features. I'll also be checking out the Pacific coast as well. though.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

ElPaso2012 said:


> Actually, that all sounds pretty good, having always lived somewhere summer temperatures are over 100 half of the time, I've made up my mind that when I sell the house and go to the trouble of moving to Mexico, I'm not going to another hot climate. From what you describe, AC would be an unnecessary expense. I'm sure you also have fresh seafood available year round, something else I've decided I want.
> 
> After seeing your post, I went to Wikipedia and saw that Xalapa is about half a million people, which seems good to me, also.
> 
> ...


Seafood is everywhere in the state of Veracruz and Xalapa. In fact, a new seafood restaurant just opened this month. If you like sushi, there are at least 4 places here. There are a number of trout restaurants as well. I contract with Megacable for Basic Plus Television and 10mB Internet. 729 pesos a month with a rent-free wifi router. I would guess that the only time we had no service was during a thunderstorm when the power went out. I had some problems a few months ago and I contacted Megacable. They sent out a technician who replaced my router and check the connection on the pole in the street.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

ElPaso2012 said:


> Do you need AC in the summer? I'm guessing a swamp cooler would be ineffective there.


There is something about really hot weather that I know about. It is this: When you acclimatize you feel better all the time and have to follow the rules that apply accordingly or suffer from not knowing how it works.

In Mexicali it is very hot every day, no clouds, relentless for 7 months. Sweating is part of the deal. Using fans to blow on you to evaporate your sweat has a significant cooling effect, especially there where the dryness help speed up the evaporation. Keeping the AC at 83 or so helps you to feel comfortable with the proper use of fans in your house, also in your car. Never have the AC on very cold or you will suffer outside. Going outside every 1/2 hour or so for 10 minutes is needed to keep you acclimatized as well.

Keeping your level of sodium up helps with your sweating and overall healthy feeling along with a gallon of water daily. Dehydration is an ugly feeling as is sodium deficiency, to be avoided at all costs.


In a very humid heat even 85 feels hot and evaporation is much slower so you feel hot at a much lower temperature because the evaporation cooling effect is less apparent but with fans and outside breezes it still works very well.

Wearing the proper clothes and shoes to help with the evaporation effect and staying in the shade as much as possible will work to your advantage.

People with uncontrollable or undiagnosed high blood pressure feel the heat much more than those without. 

Overweight people also suffer more in a hot climate and high fat foods add a burst of high energy that causes a heating uncomfortable effect. Eating more often and only light meals per day and night helps you to feel more comfortable.


----------

